# Good luck Cleo!



## Redkite (Mar 24, 2014)

Am I right in thinking it's this week you're being induced?  Hope all goes well and you have a quick and easy delivery 
xx


----------



## KateR (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck from me too.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 24, 2014)

How exciting! Good luck with evthing.


----------



## grainger (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck!! I hope it will all go smoothly for you!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope everything goes well for you Cleo


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 24, 2014)

Waiting with baited breath Cleo, good luck.


----------



## Cleo (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you so much to everyone for the lovely messages ! 

Yes, I'm being induced on Friday so only 4 more days to go eeeeekkkkk!!!
Had my last ante natal appointment today and after having a chat with the obstetrician I decided to go for the membrane sweep.  She said that if it works it can make the whole induction process a lot smoother so I thought it was worth giving it a go !   It was Ok, a bit painful, but OK.  After doing it she said that my cervix was "favourable" in the sense that its started to tilt forwards and its getting short so who knows.... Things might start to happen before Friday ! 

I'm feeling fine..... But will of course keep you updated ! 

Also, thanks to everyone on here who's answered my endless questions - you've all provided a tremendous amount of support which has really been invaluable ! 

Xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 24, 2014)

Cleo said:


> Thank you so much to everyone for the lovely messages !
> 
> Yes, I'm being induced on Friday so only 4 more days to go eeeeekkkkk!!!
> Had my last ante natal appointment today and after having a chat with the obstetrician I decided to go for the membrane sweep.  She said that if it works it can make the whole induction process a lot smoother so I thought it was worth giving it a go !   It was Ok, a bit painful, but OK.  After doing it she said that my cervix was "favourable" in the sense that its started to tilt forwards and its getting short so who knows.... Things might start to happen before Friday !
> ...



Pleased all was ok with the sweep, I would have gone for it in your position (albeit not very nice for you) - lets hope it contributes to a smooth delivery  Very exciting Cleo...get some rest if you can!!  Very best wishes


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2014)

All the best Cleopatra x x


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 24, 2014)

Good luck! Glad you had the sweep, I would have also  can't wait for the next update! Xx


----------



## Cleo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks so much Hanmillmum, Steff & Tabbicles.  I'm happy with the decision, I think it was the right thing to do .....now it's just a waiting game.  Will be lovely to have him in my arms on Mother's Day !!! (Regardless of whether its at home or the hospital) 

I ended up borrowing a TENS machine from a friend - my husband and I had a look at it lAst night to figure it all out.  Husband decided to "test it on himself" - (bless him) he placed the sticky pads on his leg .... And proceeded to test it on full blast - one of the funniest things I've ever seen in my life !!! A grown man shriek !  I told him you think that's bad - I have to squeeze a fully formed human being out of my body !!!


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 25, 2014)

Very best of luck Cleo x


----------



## astbury1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Luck!!!!!x


----------



## Cleo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Alison and Andrea ! Not long to go now eeekkkk xx


----------



## Katya (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep, the best of luck, hope labour is kind and you will soon have your little boy safe in your arms. I'm currently lying in hospital bed, wide awake unable to sleep with my c section happening in the morning!!!!! Very excited re birth but nerves settling in re the op! 

Keep us posted and best wishes
Katy


----------



## Redkite (Mar 26, 2014)

Best of luck Katy!  Your baby has probably been born by now?


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 26, 2014)

I hope all is well Katya and Cleo, you should have your babies soon, good luck !


----------



## Cleo (Mar 26, 2014)

Katya said:


> Yep, the best of luck, hope labour is kind and you will soon have your little boy safe in your arms. I'm currently lying in hospital bed, wide awake unable to sleep with my c section happening in the morning!!!!! Very excited re birth but nerves settling in re the op!
> 
> Keep us posted and best wishes
> Katy



Thanks Katy ! and the very best of luck to you !! I'm sure everything will be fine - sending you lots of positive vibes and best wishes xxx


----------



## Cleo (Mar 26, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> I hope all is well Katya and Cleo, you should have your babies soon, good luck !



many thanks tintin ! xx


----------



## grainger (Mar 26, 2014)

Good luck Cleo! Hope it all goes smoothly 

Can't wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little boy!


----------



## Cleo (Mar 26, 2014)

grainger said:


> Good luck Cleo! Hope it all goes smoothly
> 
> Can't wait to hear of the safe arrival of your little boy!



Thanks Hannah ! Xx


----------



## newbs (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## delb t (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww how exciting good luck for tomorrow


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 27, 2014)

Hope all goes well tomorrow Cleo. Good luck.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 27, 2014)

It is so exciting, good luck tom Cleo x


----------



## Vix (Mar 28, 2014)

Good luck Cleo  xx


----------

